# Leaf Inverter CAN messages



## bigpie (Dec 14, 2017)

I believe http://productions.8dromeda.net/c55-leaf-inverter-protocol.html is what you're looking for.


----------



## boznz (Aug 22, 2018)

Still on thread (sort of)

Anyone know if the leaf charger has been hacked yet or is being hacked, would be a shame to buy one if I have a perfectly good one on a scrap car.

Just being lazy really, my project should be able to start proper after XMAS and getting the leaf charger bit working is on the list


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

I went ahead and bought one off these, controls the standard leaf inverter with just can messages, they are not cheap.

After two fried units and lots email help I could it get it to talk to my inverter.

spent alot of time effert and money .

Have shelved the idea now, going to wait till Johannes releases his board.

Good luck if anyone who venture down the canbus route.

I think they offer a paired inverter with ECU unit as a package.

http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/dilithium-vcu.html


And yes....why hasnt anyone hacked the leaf Charger/ dcdc converter yet


----------



## mleebert (Aug 6, 2018)

This gentlemen sorted out the dc/dc converter (2011-2012). It's controlled via PWM.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMhcHkOg-Mk

I'm also interested in re-purposing the charger.


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm very interesting in getting the charger to work as well. It sure would be a lot simpler to use the whole setup.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

@bigpie: That is probably it. I t just didn't right to my memory when I saw it.


@Everybody else. Controlling the Charger/DC-DC would be a giant benefit. It would make using all those part so much easier.


Bil


----------



## Zaks90v8 (Jun 27, 2018)

zippy500 said:


> I went ahead and bought one off these, controls the standard leaf inverter with just can messages, they are not cheap.
> 
> After two fried units and lots email help I could it get it to talk to my inverter.
> 
> ...


So this doesn't work?


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

Zaks90v8 said:


> So this doesn't work?



I am sure it does, just didn't for for me, they tried to suggest that I had a faulty invertor.
I wasn't prepared to spend anther 500 just to find out.


----------

